# We've Tried Everything! What Can We Do?



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there, basically I have a 17hh Irish sports horse who is rising 11. He has always been a handful and about a year ago we learnt that he was rearing and throwing us off out of pain due to a knotted muscle. We had a masseuse out and the knotted muscle was sorted. He was then out of work for a year whilst he recovered fully. Unfortunately he is one of those horses who if he isn't ridden everyday or atleast 3 times a week he will go back to his naughty self. We started to back him again and now have him at point where we can take him out without any major problems. However we can't tame him fully, most people say he's crazy and danger to us all, basically he reared with me vertically in the middle of a 60mph road! 
No matter how much schooling we do he bucks around, rears and is naughty all the time. 
Today he proved how bad he could be when he threw my family member off and snapped his collar bone clean in half! 
Basically I need some answers as we cannot carry on like this because one of us will end up seriously injured like my family member today. He's no monster so please do not label him as one! He's one of the kindest most loving horses I've ever met he just has trouble with the riding and training side. I really need some answers now! Please do not tell me to sell him as that is not an option, I love him too pieces and will not sell him even if he is a danger to me which I do not believe he is. I have rode him in many competitions and got many firsts from him, I just need him to be good for me as I can't trust him with anybody but myself it would seem! Does anybody have an answer for me?
Again please do not label him as a ticking time bomb or monster because he is my baby and I will not accept him being spoken of like that, he is also very strong and muscular. 
Thank you
Princess42 x


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have heard of horses like this and when they worked them more forward they seemed fine. They liked going and they went.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Regardless of if you don't want to part with this horse, it is clear that you are unable to handle him safely. He has become a danger to people and himself. He is not the one having trouble with the training, it is you. You have failed to properly educate this horse and present yourself as a leader to him. He is taking complete advantage of you by rearing and bucking and misbehaving. You have very few options. Sell him before he severely injures another person, or worse ... or find a more experienced person who is willing to work with the both of you.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

On this scant bit of information, I'm offering the following: 
1. He's still in pain - it may be residual from the knotted muscle or there was another spot that you missed. This needs more testing.

2. His tack does not fit him properly and is causing pain. You could post photos here if you'd like to get some commentary from our tack specialists on the forum.

3. He is sound and the tack fits him but he has excessively high energy levels. He then needs his diet scaled back - lots of hay but not so much (if any) concentrates; he needs to be turned out in a large field/pasture 24/7 if possible.

4. He is a horse that only does best with the skilled, experienced rider. If he's got multiple people riding him, if he's getting too much ring work, if he's not getting enough riding - these are all factors that can and do affect his response to any given situation and creates bad habits. In this case, you'll need to come up with a rehab/retraining plan to get him back on track. The best and safest way is to hook up with a good trainer. If that's not possible, then you've got to start researching, reading, studying everything you can to help you develop a safe and workable solution for both of you.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply but I will not sell this horse. Some days he's as absolute star going over the jumps and schooling perfectly, on his off days he can be terrible. He's a lovely horse and has come on leaps and bounds since we got him. I can take him out with only a few spooks sometimes its just schooling he seems to have the trouble with. I am offended at the fact you say I can't handle him as trainers we have had in cannot handle him any better. You don't know me or my horse so please do not tell me to sell him.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

BornToRun said:


> Regardless of if you don't want to part with this horse, it is clear that you are unable to handle him safely. He has become a danger to people and himself. He is not the one having trouble with the training, it is you. You have failed to properly educate this horse and present yourself as a leader to him. He is taking complete advantage of you by rearing and bucking and misbehaving. You have very few options. Sell him before he severely injures another person, or worse ... or find a more experienced person who is willing to work with the both of you.


 I have heard of very experienced people having issues and selling the horse off to be someone else's problem may or may not be the right thing to do. I don't know how familiar you are with this particular horse so I am not sure you can comment on the training it is currently getting.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Put him back in training if you intend to keep him. If he needs consistent work, then he needs exactly that. 

Else if you have no time, then maybe he should just be a pasture puff.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Chevaux thank you for your reply. It is definitely not his muscle knot as we had him checked again for that and it came up clear of anything. We've also had his tack checked and it fits perfectly. Your idea about the high energy levels is good and I will defiantly try what you suggested!
Definitely will start sticking to just me riding him and get in a very good trainer to work with us. I will keep you posted
Thanks again Chevaux x


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks guys I will try all these things. To the person who told me to sell him, not a chance! I will not load him off onto somebody else, you don't know me or my horse so if you don't have any constructive advise please don't comment


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Is he stalled? If so, change him to 24/7 pasture, it will help burn off excess energy, and frankly some horses just don't do well in a stall. He may be one of them. I've seen horses that could not stand to be in a stall, and they definitely would let you know, but were very good when they were pasture boarded.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi SullysRider thank you for your response. He is stalled on the night and out to pasture in the day. He is always very content in his stable at night, however that may be something to think about, in the summer he is out 24/7 just the winter he is stalled a night.
I will definitely consider your suggestion.
Thank you very much x


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Make sure you are doing TONS of groundwork before you mount up. Before you even tack up. As soon as he is out of his pasture and you are done grooming him, groundwork him over and over until he is focused on you and paying attention.

When you are riding and the minute he starts acting up, turn his nose towards your toe until he stops, then hold it bit more. Then release his head and flex the other side of hisneck until he reaches his nose to you. You want him to release the pressure, so even if it takes all day, hold his nose there until he reaches in with his nose to take the pressure off. As soon as he does that, release. 
I would warm him up by a few walks around the arena, then trotting. I would say only start with walking and trotting until he is more well behaved and listens to you and respects you more. Make him trot and walk over things, anything. Make him do patterns and circles over and over. You need to give him a job to do so he is focused on doing the job and not focused on thinking what he can do to make you get off.
If you fall off, either get back on and work him hard or groundwork him hard for a long time until he gets the message that what he did was wrong.
Every time he does something bad like that, work him hard so he knows that when he does something bad then he knows he will need to do more work than usually if he didn't do something bad.
If he does something good, reward him. Stop and let it sink in for a while, then continue your work slowly. 
He really needs to learn respect towards you and knowing rght from wrong. When my horses buck or roll when I am on them I work them hard. Even if they most likely won't do it again, I want to make sure they don't.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your response I will definitely try that.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I really don't know as much as many on here but I have a horse, the one in my avatar, who is a little like yours. April is 13 yo Paint who needs work at least 3 times a week or she is difficult and naughty. And she hates stalls, must have pasture. She is hot blooded, heavily muscled and athletic. 

I make sure of the following:

1. Only I ride her, or someone very capable, and I only have one other friend, Chuck, who can ride her. He LOVES riding her! But he can ride her naughties out too. 

2. She is out on pasture as much as possible where she can run and act crazy like she likes. 

3. She gets hay and grass, and her supplements. NO ALFALFA, OR SUGARY FEEDS!

4. When we ride, we trot for a couple of miles nonstop at least 2X per week. She needs that to be relaxed and happy. She craves a good long trot before she can do anything requiring thought or calmness. 

5. She doesn't respond to spanking or angry voices. she needs calm attitudes and extra work as her consequence for bad behavior. She gets worked up by circling, so we do serpentines and figure 8's. 

6. She has a cold back so she must warm up first before I saddle or mount. I know some people think its a pain, but we always warm up (walking, lunging, stretching) before we tack up. 

I love this horse and she cares for me. I know that sounds weird but she takes care of me and has never hurt me, even after I was hurt in a motorcycle accident and was on a walker for 4 months. But she expresses her opinion and she could hurt others. 

This is what I figured out for her. Plus, anytime you can ride 3 days in a row really helps!

Wishing you the best!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I usually try to ride everyday however with winter here I'm struggling to ride him much. I never shout at him or spank him as he doesn't respond to that and to be honest I wouldn't do that to him. I think I will try trotting him nonstop for a while and working him hard in circles and things. Again thank you for your reply.
Just like you I love my baby so much and he loves me back. He never intentionally would hurt anybody it's just with his size and temperament he unfortunately hurt my family member. He has never hurt me and always looks after me.
Thank you


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. I usually try to ride everyday however with winter here I'm struggling to ride him much. I never shout at him or spank him as he doesn't respond to that and to be honest I wouldn't do that to him. I think I will try trotting him nonstop for a while and working him hard in circles and things. Again thank you for your reply.
Just like you I love my baby so much and he loves me back. He never intentionally would hurt anybody it's just with his size and temperament he unfortunately hurt my family member. He has never hurt me and always looks after me.
Thank you


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a couple of questions please.
How long have you had him?
What do you use him for?
How often do you see him? 
How many different people ride him?


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

These kinds of issues can be caused and exacerbated by millions of different things. Nobody here on the internet will be able to pinpoint or remedy it for you. They can also end up giving you advice without being able to see the situation that can cause you or other people harm. Even if a horse doesn't intend to injure you, you can become permanently injured or disabled and unable to function as you once have in a sudden and single incident. Don't dwell on the horse's intentions or whether he loves you or not because frankly it's irrelevant. He will not be looking after you and will just react if it is something causing him pain. Horses just react and they don't think about why they react or the damage they can cause so scrap that naive mentality and think about your safety first and foremost. 

The only way you can hope to resolve this issue is to have professionals on the ground working with both you and the horse. You can't completely rule out medical issues as serious injuries and conditions can exist within a horse that is hard to pinpoint and diagnose. Have a saddle fitter evaluate the fit of your tack on both you and the horse. Even if the saddle fits the horse it may not fit you correctly which can irritate and cause pain to the horse. If it is something physiological you can do all the groundwork and training you want and still not solve the problem. It is also possible that you may have a habit or idiosyncrasy under saddle you are not aware of that may also provoke the horse into behaving this way. If it is a matter or him bullying you he knows this behavior intimidates you and you may be sending him messages that further exacerbate his behavior. As I previously stated, since nobody here can see the situation, it is difficult to truly know so rely on help from a professional and not here on the internet.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

However we can't tame him fully, most people say he's crazy and danger to us all, basically he reared with me vertically in the middle of a 60mph road! 
No matter how much schooling we do he bucks around, rears and is naughty all the time. 
Today he proved how bad he could be when he threw my family member off and snapped his collar bone clean in half! 
Basically I need some answers as we cannot carry on like this because one of us will end up seriously injured like my family member today. 

:? You "can't tame him fully, people say he's crazy & a danger. He reared vertically in he middle of a 60 mph road...He bucks, rears & seriously injured a family member & your asking what to do??????? I don't understand your reasoning!! Keep him & someone will get seriously hurt??????


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ Have to say, I agree. OP-if you insist on keeping him, use him to practice groundwork….and as a pasture puff. I love my horse too, and if he was acting like this I would seriously be examining my options. If I had endless pots of $$, I would keep him to look at-if he is seriously THAT sweet. If not-I would either try and rehome him with full disclosure, or put him down if none can train him. NO animal is worth my life or that of a family member or friend. NONE.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I would say its time to either send the horse to training or better yet send yourself and the horse to training. The horse is rearing, bucking and knows it can get people off it and cause them injury. I think you and the horse may be past the point where advice from strangers on the internet is helpful. 

I am a bit confused as to why a sore muscle required a year off, unless it was more than a sore back muscle. I would rule out pain and seek hands on help. If that hands on help says its time to move on I would consider selling only if the appropriate home can be found. If not than euthanize this horse because as Franknbeans says no horse is worth dying over. I know that is not the answer you want to hear and I can respect this. You sound young and you are clearly very attached to this horse and that is a wonderful thing. I just don't think that any horse is worth being seriously injured over. I regard horses as fun and enriching to my life, if I start being afraid of a horse or risk being injured at random times by a horse than its not fun. Which means something needs to change.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't care, even if he breaks my neck I will not sell him.
Sorry but I just won't do that.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Well I'm afraid I have different views to you all! I would easily give my life for an animal. To me he's worth being seriously injured and I would never put him to sleep. No chance! 
I would rather get seriously injured than sell him, and I'm not young check my profile, I'm a zoologist.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Your taking him the wrong way. He's a darling to handle on the ground as is so loving towards me it's unbelievable! Sometimes I take him out and he is good as gold, other times he's very bad, he's bit crazy or a danger that's just somebody's opinion on him.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Taking it a little far, he's not going to kill me!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Princess42 said:


> Taking it a little far, he's not going to kill me!


 Reading your adamant replies to much of the sound advice given, I hope with all my heart that_ never_ happens - I mean that truly.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Just curious, princess-are you an adult?


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

Just a thought, but if I had a horse like this, I would not sell them. I would feel too guilty if something happened to the next person, even with full disclosure. Some horses just need a little more work. Find a trainer, to work with you and the horse. Give him as much turnout as possible (ideally 24/7 pasture) and keep him in full work. If you cannot keep him in full work, turn him into a pasture pet (if you can afford it). Some of the most difficult horses, once you put the time and effort in, turn into really nice horses.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Loving your answers SullysRider! I promise you all he's not bad enough to kill me! I've taken some of the good advice given like more work and getting a trainer! I can get on him with no tack in the stable and paddock and he's sound out hacking he's sound, it's just school work he's not good with...
Thanks for all the advice but I couldn't sell him or put him to sleep ever! I love him too dearly


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Perhaps he just isn't an arena work type horse? I have no solution really, as I'm young and fairly inexperienced myself, and don't know if that is "fixable" but I've heard of many horses who just get bored silly in arenas and start making trouble. Maybe he's one of those guys.

Either way I don't think OP's age should have anything to do with the replies given that it really doesn't matter when it comes to skill level. I can ride and train circles around many adult riders whom I have met, and I've met 13,14,15 year olds who can ride circles around me. It really just depends on the training you've had and your aptitude for handling certain horses.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Princess42 said:


> Well I'm afraid I have different views to you all! I would easily give my life for an animal. To me he's worth being seriously injured and I would never put him to sleep. No chance!
> I would rather get seriously injured than sell him, and I'm not young check my profile, I'm a zoologist.


I highly doubt you are an adult and what you are saying is incredibly childish and naive. You have a very shallow understanding of horse behavior and the consequences that can arise from it. A horse can kill you regardless of his intentions so quit fantasizing that nothing can happen to you because he loves you or you love him.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I think you might be right because anywhere else he is he's good as gold, its just in the arena that he has problems. Maybe he just needs to hack and not be schooled?


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Please stop with all this he's going to kill you and stuff. It's been taken way out of proportion he's a lively chap who doesn't like arena work, you've got to understand he hasn't been worked for a year.
Leave me and my horse alone unless you have some good advice. People are taking this way out of what it is, he rears and bucks in the arena but otherwise he's a darling!
I've won competitions on this horse for god sake.
So please just leave it, I love him and other than in the arena he's no danger ever!
Thank you for understanding 
Now good bye


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Don't ride him in the arena, Problem solved!


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Princess42 said:


> So please just leave it, I love him and other than in the arena he's no danger ever!





Princess42 said:


> However we can't tame him fully, most people say he's crazy and danger to us all, basically he reared with me vertically in the middle of a 60mph road!


Apparently not the case...:-|


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Princess42 said:


> Hi there, basically I have a 17hh Irish sports horse who is rising 11. *He has always been a handful* and about a year ago we learnt that he was rearing and throwing us off out of pain due to a knotted muscle. We had a masseuse out and the knotted muscle was sorted. He was then out of work for a year whilst he recovered fully.* Unfortunately he is one of those horses who if he isn't ridden everyday or atleast 3 times a week he will go back to his naughty self.* We started to back him again and now have him at point where we can take him out without any major problems. However *we can't tame him fully*, *most people say he's crazy and danger to us all, basically he reared with me vertically in the middle of a 60mph road! *
> No matter how much schooling we do he bucks around, rears and *is naughty all the time. *
> Today he proved how bad he could be when *he threw my family member off and snapped his collar bone clean in half! *
> Basically I need some answers as *we cannot carry on like this because one of us will end up seriously injured* like my family member today. He's no monster so please do not label him as one! He's one of the kindest most loving horses I've ever met he just has trouble with the riding and training side. I really need some answers now! Please do not tell me to sell him as that is not an option, I love him too pieces and will not sell him even if he is a danger to me which I do not believe he is. I have rode him in many competitions and got many firsts from him, I just need him to be good for me as I can't trust him with anybody but myself it would seem! Does anybody have an answer for me?
> ...


Just a lively chap, is he? He's got the run on you, no matter how "bonded" the two of you are.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm confused. You started the thread by saying that he reared on a road and broke a family member's collar bone. Now you're saying he just "lively" and only has issues in the arena. Last time I checked a paved road was not an arena.

Whatever you decide to do I would certainly hope you won't allow anymore family members to ride him. You can make your own informed decision, it isn't fair to put other people in harm's way.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I think you are being very unrealistic. I think you are living in the land of denial. Pure luck is the only reason you have not been injured severely if this horse went straight up with you on a busy highway. You only get so many chances like this. Pure luck is all that has kept you and others from being killed. Everyone's luck runs out sometime. I also think you are in waaaay over your head. I also do not think this is a 'sweet' or 'kind' or 'loving' or your 'baby' or any of the other endearing human qualities you insist on giving him. He is very simply a very *spoiled horse!* He simply has no manners and no regard for anything a rider wants him to do when he does not want to do it. In a word he is just disrespectful -- and very spoiled. 

Can he be fixed? -- probably. Who can fix him? -- someone who is very good at re-schooling spoiled horses. You do not fix a badly spoiled horse by just riding them hard and repeating the same kind of riding that they have been repeatedly misbehaving during before. You just cannot keep repeating the same kind of riding over and over and expect different results.

If I were going to tackle a horse like this one, I would start with putting him on a 14 -16 foot rope and make him go through some really tough exercises on the ground. [_Everyone -- don't faint! I am actually advocating groundwork!] _Not just any groundwork but very tough groundwork and would demand absolute 100% obedience. I really do not think YOU will put this kind of pressure on this horse -- but this is what he needs.

I have taken spoiled horses and worked them on the back-side of a pond dam. They went up the dam, down the dam, jumped a big dead tree at the bottom of the dam and gone back up it again. They were made to go forward when I wanted them to, stop and reverse when I wanted them to, stop and back up 20 feet or more when I wanted them to, jump the tree when I wanted them to again and on and on and on. They did not get to rest until they were told to stand -- and even then, they were made to stand perfectly still. They were made to back up 20 feet or more at least a dozen times. 

After 3 or 4 of these really tough, demanding works, I would saddle this horse right after a ground work and I would start ground driving him. I have found that they will do about anything wrong driving that they will do under a rider except buck. Rearing, refusing to go forward and head fighting will be the same in driving lines as under saddle. 

I would put in several of these ground driving sessions and then I would try riding him for a brief period of time right after a hard workout. I would ride him while he was still sweating and puffing. I would keep doing this routine but for a longer time each ride. Always keep the riding sessions pretty short and ALWAYS try to quit while you're ahead. Never push a horse too far and then have to quit because the horse quit you first. 

I also usually do not advocate the kind of flexing on the ground that Clinton Anderson uses so much of, but I think this horse should be taught to flex any and every time he is asked. I would follow this up under saddle. This gives any rider a very good 'one rein stop'. This means that any rider can take this horse's head away from him the instant they want to. The second this horse does anything the rider does not like or thinks will lead to a fit, the rider can take the horse's head away and keep it at their knee until the horse gets his thinking straight. It is like installing an 'off switch' in any horse. Once they have been taught this maneuver correctly, they will just stop and give you their head and stand there. 

I do not really think you are going to put enough pressure on this horse or be demanding enough to reform his bad behavior, but this kind of program can turn him into an obedient horse. Right now -- yes -- you have a ticking time bomb and a short fuse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Endiku said:


> Perhaps he just isn't an arena work type horse? I have no solution really, as I'm young and fairly inexperienced myself, and don't know if that is "fixable" but I've heard of many horses who just get bored silly in arenas and start making trouble. Maybe he's one of those guys.
> 
> Either way I don't think OP's age should have anything to do with the replies given that it really doesn't matter when it comes to skill level. I can ride and train circles around many adult riders whom I have met, and I've met 13,14,15 year olds who can ride circles around me. It really just depends on the training you've had and your aptitude for handling certain horses.


Sorry-I disagree. Age has a LOT to do with it. Altho I don't think the OP lives in the US, I believe that the parents, as legal owners could be held liable if someone got hurt---or worse. I also would doubt that any parent who knew their daughter had a dangerous horse, would allow her to continue to just think he is just naughty. Parents PAY for the privilege of their child having a horse. Unfortunately, some have NO CLUE whether the horse is appropriate or not unless the "child" tells them, and in this case-I am sure they believe all os good. I am sure that what happened today was some "freak accident".:?


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I am sorry that I assumed you were young. I just have usually seen this adamant a-not-going-to-get-rid-of-my-horse-that-could-hurt-me attitude in young girls. Usually it a first horse that has been desired for so long and the bond the rider/owner feels is very profound. They also have read a lot of black stallion type books in which the owners persistent love turns the wild horse into a mannered horse. This is not often how the real world works; however, that is not often well accepted by the owner. The fact that you brought up getting rid of the horse first indicates that it has occurred to you or been suggested before. At the end of the day I don't consider a horse that rears in 60 mph traffic to be "spirited or lively". I consider that dangerous. 

My advice is still the same get a trainer.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I have had many horses before him and no what I'm doing. We are going to get a trainer in to work with me and him together
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Franknbeans, fair enough, you're correct about liability issues with a dangerous horse, so you're right. It does matter whether or not an owner is an adult or a child. I'm just not sure that it is right to accuse a poster of being young just because they do not understand something or have certain ideas which aren't usual. My comment was directed more at that. After all, I've seen some nutso people who were very much adults...just had a screw or two loose. Or just hadn't been educated on certain things. An example of that...my old BO, who was probably about 55, who thought that alfalfa kills horses. A silly idea really, but he definitely wasn't a child. He had just been mistaught for a very long time on horse nutrition. Or one of those natural horsemanship showies who talk about warm fuzzies and radiation positive auras to your horse as healing powers and such! xD


Princess- I think that sounds like a good idea. In the meantime, if I were you I'd keep him out of the arena for now and make sure you always ride with a buddy.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Canterklutz said:


> Apparently not the case...:-|


This is the only time he's ever done something in the roads


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

He is definitely not going to be ridden by any other people but me anymore. The rearing was the only things he's ever done in the road.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Endiku said:


> Franknbeans, fair enough, you're correct about liability issues with a dangerous horse, so you're right. It does matter whether or not an owner is an adult or a child. I'm just not sure that it is right to accuse a poster of being young just because they do not understand something or have certain ideas which aren't usual. My comment was directed more at that. After all, I've seen some nutso people who were very much adults...just had a screw or two loose. Or just hadn't been educated on certain things. An example of that...my old BO, who was probably about 55, who thought that alfalfa kills horses. A silly idea really, but he definitely wasn't a child. He had just been mistaught for a very long time on horse nutrition. Or one of those natural horsemanship showies who talk about warm fuzzies and radiation positive auras to your horse as healing powers and such! xD
> 
> 
> Princess- I think that sounds like a good idea. In the meantime, if I were you I'd keep him out of the arena for now and make sure you always ride with a buddy.


 I simply asked. I accused NOTHING, nor did I ASSUME it.:wink:


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Princess42 said:


> I have had many horses before him and no what I'm doing. We are going to get a trainer in to work with me and him together
> Thanks for the advice


If you knew what you were doing you wouldn't be on the internet looking for advice and would've gotten a trainer in the first place. Your posts are highly contradictory and rife with denial and fantasy. 

Also it doesn't matter the amount of times he's acted out outside the arena. Even once is indicative that the issue is not restricted to the arena.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cherie said:


> I think you are being very unrealistic. I think you are living in the land of denial. Pure luck is the only reason you have not been injured severely if this horse went straight up with you on a busy highway. You only get so many chances like this. Pure luck is all that has kept you and others from being killed. Everyone's luck runs out sometime. I also think you are in waaaay over your head. I also do not think this is a 'sweet' or 'kind' or 'loving' or your 'baby' or any of the other endearing human qualities you insist on giving him. He is very simply a very *spoiled horse!* He simply has no manners and no regard for anything a rider wants him to do when he does not want to do it. In a word he is just disrespectful -- and very spoiled.
> 
> Can he be fixed? -- probably. Who can fix him? -- someone who is very good at re-schooling spoiled horses. You do not fix a badly spoiled horse by just riding them hard and repeating the same kind of riding that they have been repeatedly misbehaving during before. You just cannot keep repeating the same kind of riding over and over and expect different results.
> 
> ...


We are getting in a trainer to do some serious work with him and me.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Everyone leave me alone! I came on here looking for some simple advice and now your bullying me into selling him. Just leave it please! He's my baby and I love him, he can be lively but otherwise he's been very good lately, the rearing in the road was about 6months ago. Since then he's in,y reared a few times in the road. Go away and leave me and my horse alone.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I mean only reared a few times in the arena since then. He's not done anything on the roads since the.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Princess42 said:


> Everyone leave me alone! I came on here looking for some simple advice and now your bullying me into selling him. Just leave it please! He's my baby and I love him, he can be lively but otherwise he's been very good lately, the rearing in the road was about 6months ago. Since then he's in,y *reared a few times in the road.* Go away and leave me and my horse alone.


Again your posts are contradictory. 

There is no simple advice for this kind of issue. Simply seek professional help from a trainer and be done here.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Cherie said:


> I think you are being very unrealistic. I think you are living in the land of denial. Pure luck is the only reason you have not been injured severely if this horse went straight up with you on a busy highway. You only get so many chances like this. Pure luck is all that has kept you and others from being killed. Everyone's luck runs out sometime. I also think you are in waaaay over your head. I also do not think this is a 'sweet' or 'kind' or 'loving' or your 'baby' or any of the other endearing human qualities you insist on giving him. He is very simply a very *spoiled horse!* He simply has no manners and no regard for anything a rider wants him to do when he does not want to do it. In a word he is just disrespectful -- and very spoiled.
> 
> Can he be fixed? -- probably. Who can fix him? -- someone who is very good at re-schooling spoiled horses. You do not fix a badly spoiled horse by just riding them hard and repeating the same kind of riding that they have been repeatedly misbehaving during before. You just cannot keep repeating the same kind of riding over and over and expect different results.
> 
> ...


You don't know him, he is my baby he's so sweet and loving. Just leave it please, he's come on leaps and bounds recently. He's reared once in the past 5 weeks. We are also getting in trainer to help me out.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Canterklutz said:


> Again your posts are contradictory.
> 
> There is no simple advice for this kind of issue. Simply seek professional help from a trainer and be done here.


You might want to read e correction underneath that post


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm trying to be done with this forum and get professional help but you lot won't leave it alone


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

franknbeans said:


> Sorry-I disagree. Age has a LOT to do with it. Altho I don't think the OP lives in the US, I believe that the parents, as legal owners could be held liable if someone got hurt---or worse. I also would doubt that any parent who knew their daughter had a dangerous horse, would allow her to continue to just think he is just naughty. Parents PAY for the privilege of their child having a horse. Unfortunately, some have NO CLUE whether the horse is appropriate or not unless the "child" tells them, and in this case-I am sure they believe all os good. I am sure that what happened today was some "freak accident".:?


It was the way my family member landed that caused his collar bone to break.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

You do realize you don't have to read these posts if you don't want to? You started the thread, you're getting responses. If you don't like them you don't have to read them. 



> You don't know him, he is my baby he's so sweet and loving. Just leave it please, he's come on leaps and bounds recently. He's reared once in the past 5 weeks. We are also getting in trainer to help me out.


If he's improving and you're getting a trainer why even start this thread to begin with? I'm really not trying to be rude, but I do not understand starting a thread with tons of stipulations about what people are "allowed" to post. He is your horse and you will do what you want. It doesn't matter what people on the internet think you should do. No one here can "bully you into selling him"... you seem to be getting upset. It might be time to step away from the internet for a while.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

tinaev said:


> You do realize you don't have to read these posts if you don't want to? You started the thread, you're getting responses. If you don't like them you don't have to read them.
> 
> 
> If he's improving and you're getting a trainer why even start this thread to begin with? I'm really not trying to be rude, but I do not understand starting a thread with tons of stipulations about what people are "allowed" to post. He is your horse and you will do what you want. It doesn't matter what people on the internet think you should do. No one here can "bully you into selling him"... you seem to be getting upset. It might be time to step away from the internet for a while.


I want to go away from the Internet but every time I try to somebody else posts.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Princess42 said:


> It was the way my family member landed that caused his collar bone to break.


Doesn't matter how he landed. He was injured due to the horse throwing him. Quit making excuses. 

If you're done then simply log off and stop responding. Nobody is forcing you to post.


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

You don't have to read the posts just because they are here. Log out, if you have email notification on then quit checking your emails. Move on and live your life.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

I guess I feel ganged up on to be honest


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Turn off your computer, Go to a different website. Do not look for a few days.
Come back in a week and tell us how well your boy is doing with your new trainer.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ya everybody. Go Away!!! How dare you give advice when asked. 

I had a friend who had a horse like this, but he was much more dangerous. This horse was a sweet heart on the ground. But in the saddle, nah uh. Completely dangerous. He was a BIG 16hh TB. He reared on the trails, the trails are wide. But the edges of them are soft since the trails are in a marsh. He almost flipped backwards with her on him. He could have CRUSHED and KILLED her. Stuff like this is serious, just because it doesn't happen "all" the time. Doesn't mean it's not a very dangerous horse. She even had trainers work with her and the horse. He didn't get any better. She was gonna send him to auction. Thankfully she didn't. She ended up giving him for free to a trainer. Because he was just that much of a dangerous horse. And that only the trainer would be riding him. 

ps;I'm sorry if this doesn't make complete sense. I'm really sick and tired.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Princess42 said:


> It was the way my family member landed that caused his collar bone to break.


Oh, sorry, I must have misunderstood. I am sure it was the family members fault. They landed wrong. They should have "stuck" the landing.:? has nothing to do with the horse, I am sure.:shock:

Who is the "we" who is getting the trainer? Is there another owner, or, as I suspected, is it your parents.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Turn off your computer, Go to a different website. Do not look for a few days.
> Come back in a week and tell us how well your boy is doing with your new trainer.


Thank you, I think that's exactly what I'm going to do. Ill come back on a few weeks made let you know how my baby is doingx


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Princess42 said:


> Thank you, I think that's exactly what I'm going to do. Ill come back on a few weeks made let you know how my baby is doingx


*Now Do It !!!!*

*Good luck with your new trainer!!!*


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Best of luck then, and_ please_ be very, very safe.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Don't see everyone telling you to sell him:? They have given advice of things to try about feeding,tack,excercise etc, many also suggest you have a trainer help you out or lastly just have him be a pasture puff. After what i've read think this horse still has undetected soundness/soreness issues plus is spoiled, combination is making him unpredictable under saddle:-(.You both need help in pinpointing the problem before progressing with this horse.Something hard to advise over internet:-o If not he is better off for all being a pasture puff.:wink:


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Northernstar said:


> Best of luck then, and_ please_ be very, very safe.


Thank you! I will come back on in the next few weeks and let you know. Of course I will be safe, I will definitely listen to my new trainer and do what he says.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Taffy Clayton said:


> *Now Do It !!!!*
> 
> *Good luck with your new trainer!!!*


Thank you! I let you know how he's doing and keep you updated!


----------



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

you could think about sending him to someone who rebreaks and retrains horse like him.
we were going to send our extrotter to one but we had some help.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chevaux said:


> On this scant bit of information, I'm offering the following:
> 1. He's still in pain - it may be residual from the knotted muscle or there was another spot that you missed. This needs more testing.
> 
> 2. His tack does not fit him properly and is causing pain. You could post photos here if you'd like to get some commentary from our tack specialists on the forum.
> ...


I cannot see any part that is missing from this clearly laid out advice. 
it's really up to you to decide how badly you want to make changes. The diet and the turnout are very easy to address.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I had a post all typed out and then thought better.


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Princess42 said:


> I mean only reared a few times in the arena since then. He's not done anything on the roads since the.




Only rearing a few times? Oh, that is OK? NOT. Rearing is dangerous!


----------



## danph (Jul 18, 2012)

its been a few weeks. No replies... Did you or the horse improve yet?


----------



## danph (Jul 18, 2012)

subbing and bumping


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone sorry to keep you all waiting! Its been a long few months and finally yes he has improved! He can now be ridden without any rearing or bucking and has been to a few shows where he has been absolutely fantastic and been placed in all his classes! He is now a very gentle giant and a pleasure to ride and be around! Even the person who he hurt has been back on him with no tack and wondered around the paddock like that!
Thankyou everyone for your help and for those who said sell him well I now appreciate where you were coming from but that was never going to happen. I also have recently got a TB who is a pleasure to own.
Thanks again everyone x


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm happy to see you've been able to make progress.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

just magically improved and it all went away? what do you supposed caused the problem, and what made it go away?


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

You're getting great feedback here (at least to page 2 where I stopped reading). I just wanted to add, PLEASE always wear a helmet while on this horse (or any other for that matter). And good luck! Sounds like you're really dedicated. 

Aaaaaand, I just realized this is an old thread. LOL


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Princess42 said:


> Thank you for your reply but _I will not sell this horse._ *Some days he's as absolute star going over the jumps and schooling perfectly,* on his off days he can be terrible. He's a lovely horse and has come on leaps and bounds since we got him. I can take him out with only a few spooks sometimes its just schooling he seems to have the trouble with. I am offended at the fact you say I can't handle him as trainers we have had in cannot handle him any better. You don't know me or my horse so please do not tell me to sell him.


I have owned horses who worked with pain. Sometimes it can't be helped, but they are big animals and I do not tolerate spooking, bucking, etc. Well trained horses will be little lapcats when schooled in a ring, then they have to deal with problems outside of the ring.
So...you've fallen in love and with and feed and care for a little monster. Good luck with that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

this is a pretty old thread.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

subbing anyway


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> just magically improved and it all went away? what do you supposed caused the problem, and what made it go away?


No far from it all magically went away. I think his main problem was that he had way to much energy and in some ways was bored of what he was doing. He started to be ridden for long periods of time everyday doing different everytime. He's now brilliant, just took time and dedication! Also he is fed very carefully as we don't want to give him anything that will cause him to become fizzy and hyper.


----------



## Princess42 (Mar 15, 2013)

anndankev said:


> subbing anyway


What does subbing mean? Sorry I'm not really up to date with what everything means on the forum.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Princess42 said:


> What does subbing mean? Sorry I'm not really up to date with what everything means on the forum.


I think if you sub or subscribe to it, you'll get a notification that somebody has posted recently.

Awesome about your horse! Keep it up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, that's it. Subscribing to know when posts are made to the thread.

Sounds like you have made a lot of progress.

It would be nice to see some pics. 

You can put them in a post by clicking the 'attach/paper clip' icon at the top of the posting or reply screen (not the quick reply screen though).

first you 'browse' and navigate to the jpeg file on your computer.
then you 'UPLOAD' it
then go back to your post
click the icon again and pull down to manage attachments, or insert all.

hope that helps


----------

